# rust on top of woodburner from kettle



## HighHeat22 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a black cast iron kettle I got from tractor supply that I keep water in to help humidify the house. But, I have gotton rust spots on the top of my woodstove from this kettle. Am I using the wrong type of kettle or should I put something between the woodburner and kettle. I saw a post about putting pennies between the woodburner and kettle. I also see a lot of people are using copper kettle's. All advice is appreciated.


----------



## SteveKG (Nov 16, 2011)

I use a trivet, and that creates a small space between the base of the pan and the stovetop. But if there's rust, there was moisture. So, either the pot is leaking, or the bottom was wet when you put it on the stove, or there is some water condensing around the spout or lid and running down the side and onto the stovetop. Make sure none of those things is going on. Any water that is on the outside bottom of the pot or runs down there can stay below the pot for a long time, even if the top of the stove is quite hot. The water/steam can get trapped in there and last a long time, letting rust form.

Rather than buy a trivet [mine was $7], you can put anything between the pot and stove that is heat-proof, such as a piece of ceramic tile. But if there is water getting down there, and it can get onto the stove top, it'll make a rust spot.


----------



## madison (Nov 16, 2011)

Join the crowd: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/83454/

IMHO, depending on your climate and home,  the amount of moisture that can be added to your home from a kettle is insignificant and not worth the trouble and damage to the stove.  You will hear others opinion that will differ.  My hole house humidifier barely keeps up in mid winter and I am putting about two gallons of water/day into the thing....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 16, 2011)

We use soapstone blocks. I'd give a link but Woodstock's accessory store is temporarily down. The little blocks are called boot dryrs or glove dryers. They work great for that but also work great to use as trivets.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 17, 2011)

madison said:
			
		

> Join the crowd: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/83454/
> 
> IMHO, depending on your climate and home,  the amount of moisture that can be added to your home from a kettle is insignificant and not worth the trouble and damage to the stove.  You will hear others opinion that will differ.  My hole house humidifier barely keeps up in mid winter and I am putting about two gallons of water/day into the thing....



I agree. I put almost 5 gallons a day in ours... In the middle of Winter, I can keep it 55% humidity for 2,200 sq..

 That 2 or 3 quarts a day will look good on your stove. But do VERY LITTLE for the overall moisture in your home. 

I would invest in a large "wicking" unit or a whole house unit.  These will use gallons a day and keep it much more comfortable. Humid air is warmer, more comfortable. It will also eliminate static electricity, dry skin, and possible nose bleeds (Wife gets them without one). Dry air from any solid burning fuel appliance is bad. Keep it humidified and it will feel much warmer. 

Cant help with the rust... Sorry..


----------



## nate379 (Nov 17, 2011)

55% humidity in the middle of winter is VERY high.  Do you have problems with mold?  Your windows must sweat and ice up something fierce too!

Ideal would be around 30%, 35% max.


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2011)

For the rust - try a wet SOS pad and lightly work the area.  The soap in the pad helps to "lubricate" the steel wool part as well as help pull the rust out.  Don't be surprised if that area is no longer black.  Rust comes from metal, so it got under your paint one way or another.


----------



## BKInsert (Nov 17, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> For the rust - try a wet SOS pad and lightly work the area.  The soap in the pad helps to "lubricate" the steel wool part as well as help pull the rust out.  Don't be surprised if that area is no longer black.  Rust comes from metal, so it got under your paint one way or another.



After you remove the rust clean it well with alcohol and spray paint with stove paint, will come out like new!  First time you light the stove after you paint the smell will stink the house so open your windows for a while.


----------



## HighHeat22 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank You, for all reply's. I used a wire wheel on a drill motor and removed rust and repainted with stove paint. I liked the idea about using alcohol to clean surface this sounds good. I am going to pick up a piece or two of soap stone to use between. I also need to run an additional humidifier as the kettle is not going to put enough moisture into the air of house.  All the advice is much appreciated.


----------



## BKInsert (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a humidity meter in the den, where the stove is, and found if I keep two pots with water I get the humidity in that room up by significant %, from 20% to 35%.  The pots need to be directly on the stove, or through a solid interface, in order to get the water as hot as possible for fast evaporation.


----------



## HighHeat22 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a whole house humidifier on the furnace for the house. But, now that the woodburner is going the furnace doesn't come on which is a good thing.  But, now I have to get another hunidifier for the house.


----------



## BKInsert (Nov 18, 2011)

HighHeat22 said:
			
		

> I have a whole house humidifier on the furnace for the house. But, now that the woodburner is going the furnace doesn't come on which is a good thing.  But, now I have to get another hunidifier for the house.



LOL............................  I guess you found another down fault for using a wood stove...................


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 18, 2011)

Trivet . . . 

I also have a soapstone slab that I have on top . . . with an air gap . . . it pretty much keeps the pot of water from boiling over or making enough steam to be a problem . . . and yet it is hot enough that I do have to add water every other day or two.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 18, 2011)

I also have a soapstone tile on top of stove that I set cast pot on works and looks great.


----------



## maxny (Nov 21, 2011)

I put a piece of aluminum foil the size of the pot bottom between the pot and the stove. Problem solved.


----------



## madison (Nov 21, 2011)

maxny said:
			
		

> I put a piece of aluminum foil the size of the pot bottom between the pot and the stove. Problem solved.



Until a boil over


----------



## maxny (Nov 21, 2011)

madison said:
			
		

> maxny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never had a boil over. Don't fill the kettle so much if it's boiling over.


----------

